# PowaKaddy - Terrible after sales service



## breadbasher (May 24, 2012)

I'd had my Sport trolley for approx 8 months when the 36 hole lead/ acid battery wasn't completing 16 holes. I left it at my pro shop for the rep to replace. Finally after 3 weeks  (and several excuses later) it got picked up. Turns out PowaKaddy are completely out of 36 hole batteries till mid June. So...that means my Â£500+ investment will be lying idle during the busiest golfing period of my season (about 8 weeks in total). Who the hell places these orders? How does a company of that size run out of key components at KEY TIMES OF THE YEAR? Shocking service for what turned out to be a VERY average product. It's MotoCaddy for me. Club pro Aaron tells me he has loads of trouble with PowaKaddy equipment....but conversely, he's only ever had 1 issue with MotoCaddy....BUYER BEWARE!!
  Oh yeah...they offered me a free accessory to cover my bother. So that's another one of their products sat idle in the garage


----------



## RGDave (May 24, 2012)

You need to contact them directly and insist they send you a battery (of any sort) until you get the right one for your product. What you've been told is unacceptable on a Â£500/ 8 month old power trolley. Don't let them fob you off.
Do it nicely, and I can't see them not agreeing.


----------



## USER1999 (May 24, 2012)

Have heard this before from pk.


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 24, 2012)

Cant the retailer/pro provide one and then they wait for the replacement from PK. At the very least lend you one???


----------



## GB72 (May 24, 2012)

I would expect at least the loan of an 18 hole battery to keep me going if a new 36 hole one cannot be handed over on the spot.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry but if you cannot be supplied with a Loan battery , they would be having the trolley back and I'd be buying another brand!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 25, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm sorry but if you cannot be supplied with a Loan battery , they would be having the trolley back and I'd be buying another brand!
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Espeacially when you are dealing with people face to face. Bad service not only from Powerkaddy but also from the pro shop. If you bought it from the proshop they actually have the responsibility for dealing with warranties within the first 12 months. They then deal with the supplier themselves on thier time not yours. It should not be you having to deal with Powerkaddy. Either way to not be able to offer a keep you going option is a farce. My Dad had similar issues with his PK and the only reason it was resolved was thanks to the shop not Powerkaddy. 

I recently had an issue with my GK. They offered me a spare GK to keep me going (i didn't take it as I didn't need it), collected it and turned around in less than 2 weeks. Returned all nice and serviced and I wasn't dealing with face to face people.


----------



## DCB (May 25, 2012)

Whilst Powakaddy are partly at fault here, the main culprit is the outlet that you bought the item from. It's them that I'd be hammering not the manufacturer. You didn't buy it from Powakaddy, you bought it from one of their (hoefully) authorised stockists, so it's the stockist that's at fault here.

Anyway, there'll probably be a dozen posts her telling you that you should carry anyway


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 25, 2012)

DCB said:



			Anyway, there'll probably be a dozen posts her telling you that you should carry anyway 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

